# Advice wanted: First time in San Francisco and then Lake Tahoe



## kingjoey (Aug 24, 2009)

Planning a trip to San Francisco and then Lake Tahoe in October. Don't have a hotel yet for Frisco. This will be our first time there. Will be staying 2-3 nights there and then driving to Lake Tahoe and staying at Marriotts Timber Lodge. This will be our first trip to the area. Looking for advice on everything. Hotels would be first concern. We're pretty much interested in everything. What to do, where to go, where to stay away from, food, entertainment, outdoorsy stuff, etc. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 24, 2009)

I can't help with hotels -- I stay in Napa and take the Vallejo ferry. 

But SF is now an annual thing for DW and I.


My advice?

1) Take the obligatory picture of the Sea Lions on Pier 39, then get far away from Fisherman's Wharf. It's a big tourist trap. 

2) There are wild parrots on Telegraph Hill. It's a hike up the hill, but the parrots are fun to watch, and there are great views from Coit tower. (We saw the zeppelin last time we were there).

3) North Beach -- mangia, mangia, mangia.

4) Chinatown -- chr fan, chr fan, chr fan.

Here's a link to three places I really enjoyed when I was there. This year I'll be hitting Tadich Grill as well for a bowl of Cioppino.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2009)

kingjoey said:


> Planning a trip to San Francisco and then Lake Tahoe in October. Don't have a hotel yet for Frisco. This will be our first time there. Will be staying 2-3 nights there and then driving to Lake Tahoe and staying at Marriotts Timber Lodge. This will be our first trip to the area. Looking for advice on everything. Hotels would be first concern. We're pretty much interested in everything. What to do, where to go, where to stay away from, food, entertainment, outdoorsy stuff, etc. Thanks in advance!!



Please don't call it Frisco.  The residents hate that.  

You might want to check Priceline for hotels in San Francisco.  

Also, check the stickies as I think there is a lot of great advice about San Francisco there, lodging, transportation and what to see and do.


----------



## fillde (Aug 24, 2009)

If you have a car in San Fran parking can range from 25-50 a day. If you don't want to pay that look at the motor Inns on Lombard St. I  stayed at the Coventry last year. It was excellent and parking is free. Having just come back from a week stay at the Donatello they are comparable.
For breakfast I recommend Mama's on Stockton St. For Pizza try Tony's on Stockton. For dinner, The Stinking Rose on Colombus. All are moderately priced.


----------



## MoiAl (Aug 24, 2009)

We too are going to SanFransisco in oct then a week at Mountain Retreat in Arnold. we've already booked out flight into SFA on Oct 22 staying for 2 nights. I was looking at Hotwire and saw a good priced hotel in Embarcadero. Is this too far from the centre of where we would want to be. Thanks. Alton


----------



## fillde (Aug 24, 2009)

The Embarcadero is not in the Middle of everything but San Fran is a small city. You will be able to walk, trolley and bus to Everything. You will be close to the ferry building which has great restraunts and ferries to Sausilito.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2009)

MoiAl said:


> We too are going to SanFransisco in oct then a week at Mountain Retreat in Arnold. we've already booked out flight into SFA on Oct 22 staying for 2 nights. I was looking at Hotwire and saw a good priced hotel in Embarcadero. Is this too far from the centre of where we would want to be. Thanks. Alton



Depends on where on the Embarcadero and where you want to be.    You can get most places in SF by walking or by public transportation (or cab).


----------



## yoohoo (Aug 24, 2009)

First off you do not need a car if you do not mind walking five blocks or so; some of it will be up hill.  Besides parking is hard to come by.

Starting at Powell and Maket, take the Powell and Mason cable car to Fisherman's Wharf.  Check out the seals.  There are large boats that will take you out into the bay under the Golden Gate and around Alcartraz; do not take those.  Instead go along the wharf where the fishing boats are.  Some of these boats no longer do any fishing but take people out into the bay.  Negotiate on the price and what you want to do.  Make the boat that you choose has warm coats for you since it will be cold on the bay even though it could be hot on land.  When you get back, walk up to Ghirardelli Square and check out the shopping.  If you are not into shopping keep on walking in the same direction, you will come upon a park and get a good view of the Golden Gate Bridge.  There is round building close to the beach with stairs that you can climb to the roof to get a better view.  Walk away from the beach and you come upon cable car turnaround.  Keep going up the street that cable car is going for about five blocks.  Keep walking down and to the right to North Beach.  Chinatown is right next door.  Walk along Grant in Chinatown.  After leaving Chinatown, walk up to Geary and take the 38 Geary bus to 48th street.  Tell the driver  you want to go to the beach.  Seal Rock is there; it do not remember seeing any seals.  It is short walk.  Make sure you take an express bus and not a local.  Come back to same spot for the return bus.  Stop at 7th Street and cross Geary going a block to Clement.  This a second Chinatown; there are mostly restaurants here.  Go the other way from Geary is Golden Gate Park.  Check out the museums.

If you are still game to see more, you will need your car now.  Check out Fort Point.  Fort Point was there protect entrance to San Francisco Bay.  In addition seeing the Fort, you will be able to see the under structure of the Golden Gate.  Upon leaving Fort Point, stop the parking area at the end of the Golden Gate Bridge.  There you can get a closer look of the bridge and even walk out onto it.  If you cross the bridge by car, you can vist Sausalito


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 24, 2009)

MoiAl said:


> We too are going to SanFransisco in oct then a week at Mountain Retreat in Arnold. we've already booked out flight into SFA on Oct 22 staying for 2 nights. I was looking at Hotwire and saw a good priced hotel in Embarcadero. Is this too far from the centre of where we would want to be. Thanks. Alton



Is this your first visit to Mountain Retreat?


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Jacket*



kingjoey said:


> Planning a trip to San Francisco and then Lake Tahoe in October. Don't have a hotel yet for Frisco. This will be our first time there. Will be staying 2-3 nights there and then driving to Lake Tahoe and staying at Marriotts Timber Lodge. This will be our first trip to the area. Looking for advice on everything. Hotels would be first concern. We're pretty much interested in everything. What to do, where to go, where to stay away from, food, entertainment, outdoorsy stuff, etc. Thanks in advance!!



October is usually a good time to go to San Francisco but it can still be very cold and very windy.  Make sure you are prepared for the weather.
Bart


----------



## MoiAl (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes first visit to Mountain Retreat as well as SanFransisco. Got any inside information to share? Alton


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2009)

kingjoey said:


> Planning a trip to San Francisco and then Lake Tahoe in October. Don't have a hotel yet for Frisco. This will be our first time there. Will be staying 2-3 nights there and then driving to Lake Tahoe and staying at Marriotts Timber Lodge. This will be our first trip to the area. Looking for advice on everything. Hotels would be first concern. We're pretty much interested in everything. What to do, where to go, where to stay away from, food, entertainment, outdoorsy stuff, etc. Thanks in advance!!



Definitely do not say "Frisco," in San Francisco!   

I have a  San Francisco travel page and a Tahoe travel page, which you may find helpful.  

The SF Travel Page has a walk-through for bidding on Priceline.

Both areas can be cool in Oct.  Even snow is possible in Tahoe.

I strongly recommend that you do NOT rent a car in SF.  Parking runs $20+ a night and public transportation is cheap and convenient.  SF proper is small, and if you like walking, it's a good walking town.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 24, 2009)

We stayed at the World Renowned Fairmont Hotel in San Fransisco about a month ago. We got an exchanged through DVC for our stay, but I was surprised to see the specials they had advertised. 
http://www.fairmont.com/sanfrancisco/HotelPackages/SpecialOffer/EveryonesAnOriginalSummerRates.htm

It was nice staying the top of Nob Hill where all the cable car routes merge. We took a taxi back and forth to Macy's, Nordstrom's, etc. cost about $10.00 each way. However, parking is a bit steep, $57.00 a night.

We had a suite with a huge balcony and it was nice to sit outside in the morning and evening looking at this beautiful city and the bay. 

We really enjoyed staying at the Fairmont and it is a really nice way to experience San Fransisco. 

I would check to see if there are any specials during the time you are staying, it will make your vacation in San Fransisco very memorable.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 24, 2009)

MoiAl said:


> Yes first visit to Mountain Retreat as well as San Fransisco. Got any inside information to share? Alton



Well yes, both are very different vacations. Mountain Retreat is in the mountains but is very relaxing vacation. Arnold is a mountain town, not much to do, but you are very close to the state park ( next exit) Calavaras Big Trees. The Giant Sequoias trees are there, and are beautiful to see. Once in Big Trees you can hike down to the Stanislaus River and go fishing!
If it is cold, Big Trees will have an old fashioned warming hut with a big fire and free hot chocolate available.
http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=1146

Alpine Lake is also nearby and very picturesque. The historic town of Murphy's is a nice place to visit. Lots of quaint shops, and restaurants. You will be in the Mother Lode ( gold country) so there is lots of history in the area in regards to the California Gold Rush. You can visit Ironstone Winery. Ironstone's Heritage Museum has the largest Crystalline Gold Leaf specimen in the world. Weighing forty-four pounds, this specimen of gold was discovered by the Sonora Mining Company on Christmas Day, in 1992, fifteen miles from its current home at Ironstone. Crystalline Gold is one of the most rare and precious natural gold formations consisting of gold that has been deposited in layers between quartz, clay, maraposite, decomposed shale and pyrite. 

http://www.ironstonevineyards.com/

You can also visit Columbia State Park, an old gold mining town.  http://www.parks.ca.gov/default.asp?page_id=552 
The historic town of Sonora is also nice. 

A day trip to Yosemite is a must! Yosemite is one of our national parks "crown jewels". It will take two maybe three hours to get down into the valley of Yosemite. If you do this leave at the crack of dawn to give yourselves plenty of time in Yosemite.

http://www.nps.gov/yose/index.htm

Mountain Retreat is nice, but more like a cabin or chalet. It is clean, and the staff is friendly and great. If there is any problems let the staff know and they will be right on it. The beauty about Mountain Retreat is being in the mountains among the pine trees. The kitchens are fully equipped. They have a free Ice Cream social on Tuesdays, with a great selections of toppings and Ice Cream! They have Bingo night twice during the week! 

We own DVC and stay at the Grand Californian when in Disneyland, but my husband prefers and loves the peaceful, quiet, mountain setting of Mountain Retreat.


----------



## somerville (Aug 24, 2009)

I was in San Francisco about 10 days ago for a convention.  We stayed at the Westin St. Francis across from Union Square.  I had a convention rate.  I have also stayed at the Holiday Inn Express at Fisherman's Wharf in the last year.  It was reasonably priced for SF and has a free breakfast.  There are several hotels in the Fisherman's Wharf area.  Parking is expensive in the city.  The St. Francis was $49 per day according to the posted sign.

We walked from Union Square to Fisherman's Wharf.  You walk through Chinatown and then down Columbus avenue.  There are numerous Italian restaurants in the North Beach area, on and just off Columbus Avenue.  One popular restaurant is mentioned above.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 25, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I strongly recommend that you do NOT rent a car in SF.  Parking runs $20+ a night and public transportation is cheap and convenient.  SF proper is small, and if you like walking, it's a good walking town.



Agreed.

Besides, we found all our favorite foodie places by walking by and seeing a line out the door, or a crowd of locals inside. That isn't going to happen driving around the city.

At one point, we walked by a building on Stockton St. (?). There was a line of Italian grandmothers out the door at 9 a.m.

I turned to DW, and said, "I don't care WHAT they're selling, we're buying some." Best focaccia I've ever had -- better than Italy. SF is one of the best cities on earth for bakeries.


----------



## wwomant (Aug 25, 2009)

In San Francisco I think the Golden Gate Park is a must.  It's beautiful and has so many different things to offer.  

Tahoe is gorgeous, and although you could get snow you most likely won't, but it will probably be very cold.  On an early snow year a few of the ski resorts open around Halloween.  So keep that in mind when planning your activities.  Outdoor activities will be cold, but snow activities won't be available yet. There's not a lot of indoor activities available, pretty much the stuff at the casinos: gambling, dining, shows, and a little shopping.  The Tahoe Queen boat has a very pretty couple hour cruise around the lake and it has a heated indoor section with lots of windows with great views if it's cold out.  I recommend that.

Have fun!


----------



## MoiAl (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for your help and info. I've been trying Priceline, nothing yet for SanFransico. Should we be expecting cold weather At Mountain Retreat?
Alton


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2009)

MoiAl said:


> Thanks for your help and info. I've been trying Priceline, nothing yet for SanFransico. Should we be expecting cold weather At Mountain Retreat?
> Alton



October may be cool, and cold at night, but the elevation is not nearly as high as Tahoe, so probably no snow.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 26, 2009)

I am reading this with much interest. Denise I'll be hitting your site in a few minutes.  I just got confirmned into the Inn at the Opera House next May 8-15. Can't wait!!  shaggy


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 26, 2009)

The last couple of time we visited the SF area we stayed across the bay in Sausalito. We stayed in a great place on the water called "Inn above Tide" It is  spendy but very cool. We then took the ferry into town 

If you up for it and have good day for it, walking across the Golden Gate is truly unforgettable.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 26, 2009)

My memory is a little fuzzy but I have something to recommend that is a little different.  There is a maritime museum right across from one of the piers (not fisherman's wharf).  It is part of that national park service.  They schedule tours of the pier that are free.  It seems that not too many people hear about this.  My wife and I showed up at the appointed time and got a personal tour (outdoors on the pier) and history lesson from a park ranger.  She provided fascinating history - and it was free!  The whole thing took under an hour and probably would have been less if we didn't ask so many questions.

You need to see chinatown but you have to get off of the main drag and walk around.  There are absolutely fascinating things to see.  It seems to me that the way to enjoy SF is to walk and walk some more.  The more you walk the more interesting things you see.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 26, 2009)

I forgot to mention that there is some very good live theater in SF.  You can buy discount tickets the day of the shows.  We saw two excellent shows.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 26, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> October may be cool, and cold at night, but the elevation is not nearly as high as Tahoe, so probably no snow.



Denise is right. October may be colder, elevation is 4200 and most likely no snow at Mountain Retreat.


----------



## applegirl (Aug 26, 2009)

We almost did the San Francisco Guided Segway tour that I learned about on Tripadvisor.  Go to the forum page for SF, then on your left click on "things to do" then it's under the section labeled "featured advice from travlers".  It sounds like a really fun experience and as I recall the price was reasonable.  It takes you along the warf/waterfront area and possibly down to a park of some kind. 

We did the Grayline Deluxe city tour when we were there.  It was about a 3 hour tour with headsets and we got to see a lot of great sites.  They even took us to the top of telegraph hill where we happened to have a completely unobstructed view of the whole city because the weather was totally clear that day.  Just to see alone was worth the tour!!!  The price was VERY reasonable and they even picked us up at our hotel (we stayed at the Mark Hopkins Intercontinental Hotel on Nob Hill).  We were finished by lunch time and the tour began and ended at Fisherman's so we had a great lunch at a seafood restaurant there.

It's a fabulous city.  Enjoy!

Janna


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2009)

applegirl said:


> We almost did the San Francisco Guided Segway tour that I learned about on Tripadvisor.  Go to the forum page for SF, then on your left click on "things to do" then it's under the section labeled "featured advice from travlers".  It sounds like a really fun experience and as I recall the price was reasonable.  It takes you along the warf/waterfront area and possibly down to a park of some kind.



I've seen these folks out and about.  I think they're nuts. :hysterical:   I hate driving in SF and I can't imagine navigating on one of those things.


----------



## catwgirl (Aug 26, 2009)

I think the Segway tours look like fun.  These mini car tours look fun to me too.

http://www.gocartours.com/sanfrancisco.html


And if you want to see a fun show, don't miss 

http://www.beachblanketbabylon.com    :hysterical:


----------



## honeybunney (Aug 27, 2009)

catwgirl said:


> I think the Segway tours look like fun.  These mini car tours look fun to me too.
> 
> http://www.gocartours.com/sanfrancisco.html
> 
> ...



I second that on the Beach Blanket Babylon.  It's an institution at San Francisco.  It's right between Chinatown and North Beach (Little Italy).  So have a nice dinner and then go to the show.

Embarcadero Hyatt Hotel is not located in Union Square, but it right by the subway (BART), buses and first stop for Cable Car.  You can walk to the Ferry Building to catch a Ferry or check out the various eateries and organic veggies and fruits there.


----------



## happymum (Aug 27, 2009)

applegirl said:


> We almost did the San Francisco Guided Segway tour that I learned about on Tripadvisor.  Go to the forum page for SF, then on your left click on "things to do" then it's under the section labeled "featured advice from travlers".  It sounds like a really fun experience and as I recall the price was reasonable.  It takes you along the warf/waterfront area and possibly down to a park of some kind.



We did the Segway tour and it was the highlight of our trip. They are a total blast!
I knew that my techie son would enjoy them, but was surprised at how much I did too! In fact, this experience was so positive we did the tour in Paris as well.  

One other quirky thing we did in  Chinatown was go to a small store where they were making fortune cookies. It was mentioned in Frommer's/Fodor's and was kind of neat.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 27, 2009)

I stayed at the Westin on Powell across from Union Square. I think I actually got it from Priceline. It was great, quiet, comfortable, and perfect location.

Liz


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 30, 2009)

applegirl said:


> We almost did the San Francisco Guided Segway tour that I learned about on Tripadvisor.  Go to the forum page for SF, then on your left click on "things to do" then it's under the section labeled "featured advice from travlers".  It sounds like a really fun experience and as I recall the price was reasonable.  It takes you along the warf/waterfront area and possibly down to a park of some kind.
> 
> We did the Grayline Deluxe city tour when we were there.  It was about a 3 hour tour with headsets and we got to see a lot of great sites.  They even took us to the top of telegraph hill where we happened to have a completely unobstructed view of the whole city because the weather was totally clear that day.  Just to see alone was worth the tour!!!  The price was VERY reasonable and they even picked us up at our hotel (we stayed at the Mark Hopkins Intercontinental Hotel on Nob Hill).  We were finished by lunch time and the tour began and ended at Fisherman's so we had a great lunch at a seafood restaurant there.
> 
> ...



We have done the same Grayline tour except ours was in the afternoon and I agree that it was great. It also went across the Golden Gate Bridge to the view site which gave a great view looking back at the city. We lived in the SF Bay area for several years and often went to the city to play tourist. The coldest night I ever spent there was on July 31st at a Giants game at PAC Bell stadium. The weather is generally pretty nice in October though it can get pretty cool.

I have driven all over the city several times but it is not something I would recommend.


----------



## RDB (Sep 2, 2009)

*One day in SF*

Third time in SF area… 

Came down scenic coastal Hwy 1 and dropped into Sausalito for lunch and picture taking. 

Roamed awhile in the Marin Headlands of the Golden Gate National Recreation Area. Great views from atop Battery Mendell looking up the coast and across the bay. Drove over to Battery Spencer and climbed to the mountain top for sights of the City on the Bay and Golden Gate.  That bridge is so close from here!

The Bay, the bridges, funky neighborhoods, clanking cable cars, and the steep hills. So much to do and see!  

I love running the hills, meandering the waterfront, riding the cable cars, and watching the people.

Some To-Do-&-See items:  *Read the Stickys*

*The Exploratorium* www.exploratorium.edu

*FOOT! Walking Tours* www.foottours.com

*Zeum * www.zeum.org

*Alcatraz Island* www.nps.gov/alcatraz

*Chinatown*
Chinatown is so much more in San Francisco than in any other American city. It's rich in Chinese and Sino-American culture and food and larger than many others. As such, children get a birds-eye view of the influence this culture has had on San Francisco and the country itself. There are plenty of activities for kids. They enjoy munching the goods at the Golden Gate Fortune Cookie Factory, Ross Alley, and strolling Grant Street to browse the Chinese groceries, tea rooms and souvenir shops.

Introduce the family to dim sum for lunch and, from mid-July through mid-October, explore the Chinatown Market Fair 
Saturdays from six p.m. to 11 in Portsmouth Square. Along with vendors selling trinkets, silks, and other goods, each evening features lion dancing, martial arts, Chinese opera, or other cultural displays.
Chinese Cultural Center: 415.986.1822, www.c-c-c.org

*Golden Gate Park * www.sfgate.com 
Waterfalls and gardens. The Japanese Tea Garden. Conservatory of Flowers and the San Francisco Botanical Garden at Strybing Arboretum. 

*California Academy of Sciences* www.calacademy.org

*San Francisco Electric Tour Company* www.sfelectrictour.com                                                    Hop aboard Segways, self-balancing electric transport systems, and roll around the city and its meandering streets. Forget about falling down. 


After crossing the Golden Gate into San Francisco, we turned off Hwy 101 to drive up and down various steep streets. We then circled back to check out a bit of *Presidio of San Francisco*. http://www.nps.gov/prsf/

We lucked out… found a FREE parking spot on Hyde atop "Crookedest Street in the World".   
Lombard Street runs down the east face of Russian Hill from this point. Took many pictures from here... What super views of Alcatraz, North Beach and Coit Tower.

We hopped a trolley to Chinatown for lunch, then lots of strolling and looking.   Such an experience, trying to figure which trolley would return us to the van. 

Jumped aboard a crowded trolley down Hyde to the turnaround station at sea level. We then walked to the famous Fisherman’s Wharf. 
Made a big mistake in wanting to walk back to the van; a terribly steep climb.  Don’t do that if you are overweight.

Rob drove Gerald down crooked Lombard Street (a must) and over to Coit Tower for the spectacular views over Sanfran and the Bay. 

*Coit Tower *
The most distinctive structure on the skyline. Inside the tower, 19 Depression-era murals depict economic and political life in California. The government commissioned the murals, and the 25 artists who painted them were each paid $38 a week. We rode the elevator to enjoy the view of the city by the bay from the Bay Bridge to the Golden Gate. The views from the base of the tower are also expansive---and free. Telegraph Hill Blvd. at Greenwich St. or Lombard St, North Beach. 

Drove through some of China Town then up and down several hilly streets and through some of the business district. 

Drove south on 101 to just north of San Jose… our Navy Lodge accommodations at Moffet Field.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 3, 2009)

RDB said:


> ..Drove south on 101 to just north of San Jose… our Navy Lodge accommodations at Moffet Field.



Next time, drive down 280 from San Francisco to San Jose. It is a beautiful drive. If you want a more leisurely scenic drive, exit 280 at 92 west up to Skyline Blvd and go south. Of course you can also take hwy 1 south to Half Moon Bay and then go east on 92 to Skyline, Blvd., 280, or 101. In any event, I would at least drive down 280.


----------

